# Analyst Programmer consider 2147 Computer engineers?



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have worked with software engineer for 3 years and Analyst Programmer for 3 yrs until now in Singapore.

Am I eligible for 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers)?

Actually, I was doing the same things whether I worked as Software engineer or Analyst Programmer.

Anyone has any idea?

Regards,

Tun


----------



## oscarfh (Oct 14, 2013)

I am still looking into this kind of subject. I am only starting my research about moving to Canada.

I think no for 2 reasons:
1- 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers) => except software engineers. if you are software engineer, you are not able to.

2- you cannot use the word "engineer" because you are not registered to Association of Professional Engineers and Geoscientists of British Columbia (APEGBC) 
source: welcomebc.ca/welcome_bc/media/Media-Gallery/docs/occupationalguides/computer_software_engineer.pdf+&cd=3&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&gl=br&client=firefox-a

But you can work as a software developer and so on (if you do not use the word "Engineer"):
If you are not licensed as a Professional Engineer or Professional Geoscientist, there are other ways to communicate that you are trained as an engineer or geoscientist. For example, (borrowed from APEGNB):
Software Engineer may be replaced with Software Developer or Software Analyst 

Source: apeg.bc.ca/iteg/canadian_context.htm+&cd=3&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&gl=br&client=firefox-a

but I think you will not be able to join the skilled worker immigration program. You would only be able to immigrate if you receive a job offer directly from a company.

Again, I am still checking on that, let me know if I am wrong.

tks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look at the job description in the NOC. If you have done the majority of these tasks, it doesn't matter what title you got.


----------



## oscarfh (Oct 14, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Look at the job description in the NOC. If you have done the majority of these tasks, it doesn't matter what title you got.


Hi EVHB,
Could you please clarify this? I read in APEGBC's website that I should not use the "Engineer" title if I am not a member. 
Is this true?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That are 2 separate things:
1) applying for a permanent resident card
-> look at the job description in NOC, if you did most of those tasks + you fulfill the other qualifications, you can apply
2) working in Canada an using the title 'Engineer'
That is a regulated title, and every province has an engineering association with their own set of rules. For instance Ontario: International Engineering Graduates or Alberta APEGA IEGs or BC https://www.apeg.bc.ca/Become-a-Mem...icence/Engineer-First-Time-Applying-in-Canada

So when you want to apply for a permanent resident card in Canada through the Federal Skilled Workers program, you need to look at this decryption:
Quick Search - Results
Once you qualify and are granted the visa, and you come to Canada, you can choose to work as an Engineer (but first you will need to get qualified), or you are free to choose another job. Lots of foreign trained engineers are not working as an engineer here, because they don't have the time/money to go through the process of getting licensed. They just do work on a lower level, and a 'real' (read: someone with a Canadian license) will sign off (and gets paid the wage of the engineer).

Hope this helps?

Anyway, the cap is reached, so even if you qualify you'll have to wait until next year and hope it's still on the list. Or you'll need to find pre-arranged employment.
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## oscarfh (Oct 14, 2013)

Now I get it! thanks!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

No, Analyst/Programmer would not qualify for 2147, it would instead fall under 2174 which I suspect you already know is cap reached.


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> No, Analyst/Programmer would not qualify for 2147, it would instead fall under 2174 which I suspect you already know is cap reached.


ႊ့Thank for your reply. So there is no way I can apply this way with my skill?


----------

